

Encourage two of your Linkedin connections to join for a lunch - gmodena
http://www.youguysshouldlunch.com/

======
jdwhit2
I know two friends that should join me for lunch. How does youguysshouldlunch
work? Normally I'd give them a call or email and say "lunch is on me" or "I
saw a new restaurant on X street, want to have lunch?".

